# Storing substrate



## Tom_Austin (5 May 2018)

What's the best way to store used Tropica aquarium soil, should it be dried or stored wet/damp for use later on?

Thanks


----------



## Konsa (5 May 2018)

Hi 
It will be better to dry it.


----------



## Tom_Austin (5 May 2018)

Cheers Konsa.

Would airtight container be best for long term storage?


----------



## Zeus. (5 May 2018)

Agree with Konsa, best drying it out otherwise mould will grow on it. Then a sealed container or bag will prevent it drawing moisture in. Not sure how mush of a dessicant AS is. 
Having said that I just stuck my excess AS back in the bag and put it in the garage


----------



## Finn (5 May 2018)

I would actually advise against drying it, but definitely put it in something sealed. Drying may be viable if only doing so once, however because of the material and how it's made (low temperature fired clay) it's liable to disintegrate far more rapidly from any repeated wetting and drying which would cause unnecessary expansion and contraction in the pellets, thus the reason why aqua soil products are supplied with a bit of moisture in them to begin with. I personally wouldn't worry about mould as if any appears it would die off once it's submerged.


----------



## Zeus. (5 May 2018)

Finn said:


> I would actually advise against drying it, but definitely put it in something sealed. Drying may be viable if only doing so once, however because of the material and how it's made (low temperature fired clay) it's liable to disintegrate far more rapidly from any repeated wetting and drying which would cause unnecessary expansion and contraction in the pellets, thus the reason why aqua soil products are supplied with a bit of moisture in them to begin with. I personally wouldn't worry about mould as if any appears it would die off once it's submerged.



Never thought about the srinking and expanding from wet to dry.


----------



## Finn (5 May 2018)

You've definitely got better things to think about mate  Keeps me out of trouble I suppose


----------



## Zeus. (5 May 2018)

But better to have all aspects covered. Which is why it is good to share our thoughts and opinions as we all learn more when we share.


----------



## Tom_Austin (5 May 2018)

Finn said:


> I would actually advise against drying it, but definitely put it in something sealed. Drying may be viable if only doing so once, however because of the material and how it's made (low temperature fired clay) it's liable to disintegrate far more rapidly from any repeated wetting and drying which would cause unnecessary expansion and contraction in the pellets, thus the reason why aqua soil products are supplied with a bit of moisture in them to begin with. I personally wouldn't worry about mould as if any appears it would die off once it's submerged.



Cheers all 

Makes sense, will probably try this method.


----------

